# Fence Comparison



## 1littlefarmer (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm looking to acquire a few Nigerian dwarf goats soon and am looking at my fence options.  I was going to use the Red Brand 48" horse fence but I saw a Sierra brand field fence (at lowes) that was 1/3 the price.  My plan was posts every 8 feet with a top rail.  Do you think I could get away with the Sierra?

I'm a strong believer in "you get what you pay for" but I've also been known to buy things that are a little "more" than they need to be.

And is 7,500 sq ft enough room for 3 NGDs?

Thanks!


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (Jun 2, 2011)

From Syracuse NY.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 2, 2011)

I like that it is made in the USA.    Are the squares the same size as red brand? couldn't tell on the lowes website, but it seems to get good reviews.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a feeling that you are not seeing something right with the price if the sierra is 1/3 price of Red Brand.  Both brands come in 100' rolls in 330' rolls.  I suspect the price of the seirra is for a 100' roll and the redbrand is 330'.  The Seirra is cheaper, but NOT 1/3 of the price.  I just checked lows web site.  Also the Red Brand is a heavier gauge wire.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 2, 2011)

oh...I see the problem.  You are comparing Redbrand horse fence with has 2" x 4" hole spacing to Sierra fence which is field fencing.  It's got BIG openings because it's not intended for goats, but cattle.  Goats can walk right through it, especially kids.  If you want to go a little cheaper than horse fence, look at the sheep and goat fence.  It's got 4" x 4" spacing.  a 330' roll at lowes is $240 (special order in my area) or $289 at Tractor supply

I have always used Red Brand and love it.  It's made in the USA too.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 2, 2011)

IME there are not many real "deals" to be found on livestock fencing, except at auctions or secondhand. It's all about the same price (once you account for gauge and length and wire spacing). Minor differences only. And not something that typically goes on big sale either (most I've ever seen is 25% off)

You have to be real careful you are comparing the same gauge and length and wire spacing. And that they're what you want.

I have the Red Brand small livestock fencing, the holes are what maybe 4" (a little larger in the top half of the fence), I forget the actual numbers. I would not trust it vs coyotes/dogs _as_ much as I'd trust 2x4 though, since the holes are larger and it is not impossible to slide the knots to make holes larger still... I use it only for day pasture not for their night yard.

Pat


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Jun 2, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> oh...I see the problem.  You are comparing Redbrand horse fence with has 2" x 4" hole spacing to Sierra fence which is field fencing.  It's got BIG openings because it's not intended for goats, but cattle.  Goats can walk right through it, especially kids.  If you want to go a little cheaper than horse fence, look at the sheep and goat fence.  It's got 4" x 4" spacing.  a 330' roll at lowes is $240 (special order in my area) or $289 at Tractor supply


Yep, that must be it.  A lot less wire to make a much cheaper fence.

...And that's why I asked.

Thanks, Y'all!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup, get the best you can afford.  I've got the Red Brand horse fencing as my perimeter fence and I have NO regrets whatsoever.  I have some of the "goat" fencing from TSC as cross-fencing within that, and in one day my young buck tore up two sections of it.  Now my kids are starting to get their heads stuck in it and I have to check on them often.

Remember that your fencing needs to not only keep your goats in, but also keep predators out.  If you run a hot wire on the top, dogs won't climb it.  If you suspect predators might dig, you can also run a hot wire around the outside, down low.  I found a spot last year where something dug under (something small, after my hens) and I just ran a wire down from the top wire, across the area of the digging, nice a low, and baited it with cooking grease from meat.  No problems since.


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Jun 2, 2011)

But while we're on the subject... The goat fencing has 4x4 holes and the no climb horse fencing has 2x4 holes.  For NDGs should I get the 2x4 as the kids might be able to get out through the 4x4?  



> I have the Red Brand small livestock fencing, the holes are what maybe 4" (a little larger in the top half of the fence), I forget the actual numbers. I would not trust it vs coyotes/dogs as much as I'd trust 2x4 though, since the holes are larger and it is not impossible to slide the knots to make holes larger still... I use it only for day pasture not for their night yard.


Since you brought up coyotes, if I use the 2x4 fence could I leave them out in an open structure at night or should I always close them up?  I know a lot of people leave their goats "out" but I'm used to my chickens where if I don't close them up they become someone's snack.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree....hot wire is worth it's weight in gold.  I'll be running a strand on the outside near the bottom to keep predators from digging in, one on top to keep them from jumping over and one on the inside  about 12" up to keep my animals from destroying my fences.  Although I have sheep this time and I don't think they are quite as hard on fences as goats are.

This is the first time I have used redbrand sheep fence and I am really impressed with it.  It's nearly impossible to push the vertical wires over to make holes larger.  I don't know if it's how they are wrapped or what, but even using tools I could not get that wire to move.  This is also a really nice looking fence too.  It's well worth the additional cost.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 2, 2011)

1littlefarmer said:
			
		

> Since you brought up coyotes, if I use the 2x4 fence could I leave them out in an open structure at night or should I always close them up?  I know a lot of people leave their goats "out" but I'm used to my chickens where if I don't close them up they become someone's snack.


if you lose chickens to coyotes, you could lose goats as well. the hole spacing has nothing to do with coyote protection.  They will either go over or under the fence, not througn it.   Have you thought about a livestock guardian dog?  I'll be shutting my sheep up in the paddock at night until my LGD is old enough to take care of them.


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Jun 2, 2011)

I've thought about adding a little electric and/or the LGD but right now I'm just trying to get started without breaking the bank.  Between the cost of the goats, fence, and all the other little things I think I'll just lock them up at night for a while.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 2, 2011)

1littlefarmer said:
			
		

> I've thought about adding a little electric and/or the LGD but right now I'm just trying to get started without breaking the bank.  Between the cost of the goats, fence, and all the other little things I think I'll just lock them up at night for a while.


Oh, don't I know that feeling!  I am just getting started too (again) after years of not keeping livestock.  I am working on fencing a 3 acre pasture right now and will start on a 2 acre pasture when I get this one done.  The sheep (they are all new too) are confined to a small paddock until the fence is done (hopefully this week).  My LGD isn't born yet but his litter is due next week.  Between the sheep, fence, dog, etc, I am afraid I already broke the bank.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jun 2, 2011)

1littlefarmer said:
			
		

> But while we're on the subject... The goat fencing has 4x4 holes and the no climb horse fencing has 2x4 holes.  For NDGs should I get the 2x4 as the kids might be able to get out through the 4x4?


For the ND kids, definitely go with the 2"x4" - they will go thru the 4x4.


----------



## vegaburm (Jun 2, 2011)

yes, no one mentioned to me that ND kids could go through 4 by 4 fence. Mine walk right out! Ahhhh..... I'm hoping they grow bigger than the holes quickly. Right now I can only let them out of their stall when we are out there goatherding or when I know all the dogs are put away so that if one slips out it will still be safe.

The breeder of mine says they still slip out of 2 by 4 fence sometimes. But not as easily. She jokes that they could slip through a keyhole!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 2, 2011)

The field Fence works just fine for ADULT Nigerians.  Not so much for the babies...   It holds up just fine, and is much cheaper than the alternative..  I only spend the big bucks where I have kids.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just spent a wad of money on fence myself but everyone told me "not to skimp on the fence" so I'm glad I did it.  I have woven wire field fence and electric on top and the bottom and a donkey as a LGD coming tomorrow.  First goats coming on Sunday, can't wait!

Good luck to everyone.  Are we having fun yet???........spending money on fence......


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 4, 2011)

When building fence be sure to keep the goats from going under the wire too.  I have one doe that I hae I cannot keep in the pen because she goes under the wire.  I have been thinking of running barbed wire along the bottom of the wire, stretching it tight and fastening the no climb horse fencing wire to it.  I tried the electric fence on the bottom and piling stuff on the outside of the fence but nothing has stopped her (pulling my hair out)


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> When building fence be sure to keep the goats from going under the wire too.  I have one doe that I hae I cannot keep in the pen because she goes under the wire.  I have been thinking of running barbed wire along the bottom of the wire, stretching it tight and fastening the no climb horse fencing wire to it.  I tried the electric fence on the bottom and piling stuff on the outside of the fence but nothing has stopped her (pulling my hair out)


Electric would do you better than barb wire.  You'll just end up with a skinned up goat with the barb wire.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 5, 2011)

We have the 4x4 goat fence. Our 9 week old NDs cannot get through it. They probably could have when they were smaller though. We knew we were getting them at 8 weeks so we felt safe with the 4x4. 

We have a smaller area for them now, and we are fencing about .5 acre area for them when they get a little bigger. We do plan on adding electric fence in the near future. 

Coyotes are not a problem here, just dogs, racoons, skunks and hawks. 

Good luck.


----------

